# Backwoodsman shoot



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am looking at hosting a slingshot shoot the dates will be February 22 23 and 24 2019 it will be at my family's hunting camp there is toilet and shower fire pit and cook house the weather is normally cold at night warming up to high 70 low 80s there room for camping and it will be in rosewood Florida I will post directions later hope a lot can attend.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You're the man!

I've been wanting some Apalachicola oysters.

See you there!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I do you ever better we have cedar key oysters


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe post this in Regional Events . This way when people search for an event in a region they can find it . More likely to get more exposure .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats very cool Ghost - wish I would be able to get over for that.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh man! That's awesome! I wish I could make it out there!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like great fun!!!! Alas, for me, it is about as far away as could be from Victoria. Hope you have a great turnout.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd love to come on down... maybe pick up a few folks if I can make it. Or take a bus adventure. It has been a while since I had one of those.

Hey Ghost, is there a place for hammock campers like me?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

MakoPat said:


> I'd love to come on down... maybe pick up a few folks if I can make it. Or take a bus adventure. It has been a while since I had one of those.
> Hey Ghost, is there a place for hammock campers like me?


Yes there is I will post some pictures of the place next week.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Approximately 5.5 hr drive for me. Wonder if I can make it?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Approximately 5.5 hr drive for me. Wonder if I can make it?


Hope so.


----------



## RonanMcLlyr (Jan 12, 2022)

Is this a regular event?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

RonanMcLlyr said:


> Is this a regular event?


Unfortunately, not. 
I went to this one, had a great time. Had to go into town for oysters, but Ghost is a great camp cook!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hope ghost is well. Have not heard from him.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Hope ghost is well. Have not heard from him.



He recently posted videos on YouTube.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> He recently posted videos on YouTube.


Thank you sir! I appreciate that. I’m happy his is ok. Stay safe Greg.


----------

